# Should I go private?



## MISSJANEO (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey ladies I have been trying to conceive for over 3 years without any success. I was referred to gynacology consultant around 2 years ago and have had a number of tests the most recent being lap & dye on 18-12-2015  which diagnosed Unicornuate Uterus. My next appointment with NHS is 10-05-2016 which feels like ages away. From the brief chat I had with consultant following operation I should be able to conceive naturally if I ovulate from my right side as my left side is missing. However as I have been trying for 3 years without success it appears I ovulate mostly from left. It is looking increasingly likely u will need some sort of treatment to conceive. I have savings for 1 cycle and am just debating whether I should just seek out private treatment but concerned if it doesn't work will this affect my options with NHS. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Buttons! (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi missjaneo! I'm so sorry that you've had such a rubbish time, and such a long wait  we were told that you could do two full cycles privately and if they were to fail, you would still be eligible for NHS treatment


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello Missjaneo,  sorry to hear of the problems you have had and the long wait.    
I am not sure where you are based, but if you are thinking of possibly paying for a cycle, why not go to a few open evenings as most clinics do them.  In south wales, both LWC Cardiff and CRGW in Llantrisant offer free open evenings where they do a talk and show you round.  You can then usually have a little chat with a member of staff.  It is not intended to be a consultation, but means you can get a feel for the place. There is no obligation to go then go ahead with treatment with them if you don't want to.  

We went to both clinics and decided to go to crgw as it felt more personal, but were quite happy with what we saw at LWC too.  

Good luck


----------

